# Maplestory Error 1335/2350



## androidmt319 (Apr 29, 2007)

1. I downloaded Maplestory from www.nexon.net.
2. I open MapleSetup.exe.
3. I wait for it to finish installation.
4. During "copying files", it show Error 1335.
5. I try "Retry" and it kept loading and poping up.
6. I try "Ignore" and Error 2350 came up.
7. Only option is "Abort" which won't help me install Maplestory but cancel installation.
Solutions I try:I redownload Maplestory from nexon.net many times. I rename the folder for Maplestory to install in,I rename InstallShield Folder, I reboot computer, I reformat it.
If you have any other solutions please help me.: (


----------



## coffeefreak (Apr 28, 2007)

It is possible that the fileserver has a corrupted copy of Maplestory. If that's the case, there's pretty much nothing you can do, except wait 'till they fix it.


----------



## xSilentWish (Aug 20, 2008)

Hmmm, kind of awkward to do fail so many times. When you keep downloading it, did you re install before redownloading?
 **Ask a friend to send you files that you have failed to have.


----------

